# When did I Ov? BfP



## BanterBusMum

Hey, today I got am unexpected BFP eek. We had been trying to naturally prevent but oving early dented our efforts. I was wondering if anyone would mind taking a look at my chart. I have solid CH and OV pinpointed for cd13. However that puts me just 7dpo and the lines are quite strong on a FRER I think... what do you think?


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

Your chart leaves me speechless lol I don't know what to say. Congratulations on your BFP!!! 7dpo is amazing but seems impossible. Lol but clearly it must be.

ETA: I am just curious if the line is pink in person so I can know what to look for in the future. It looks almost see through on here.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I'm not sure sorry, but congratulations!


----------



## DobbyForever

My charting is rusty but I would have pegged O as CD 11 putting you at 9dpo vs 7. But I’m so rusty. I did see someone a couple years back who confirmed O with bloodwork and tested with a singleton pregnancy at like 6dpo with a clear as day line. We all swore up and down she had to have twins but she has an early scan she there was always just the one. Congrats!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Wow! 7dpo.... that's just crazy!! All I can say lol. Maybe it's twinsies :cloud9:. Congrats!


----------



## tdog

Looking at your chart I would have said cd11 you ovulated which would make you 9dpo :) congratulations xx


----------



## Suggerhoney

If say u O on cd11 looking at ure chart. Congratulations on BFP


----------



## mummy2lola

If that was my chart I would say I Od on cd11 for sure,congratulations,I’d say the test is 9dpo not 7 xx


----------

